# Easy As Sunday Morning



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to all the folks for their input on the winterizing issue - just finished and other than getting the wrong hose connections from the local rv place for my water pump it was extremely easy. Expecting snow tonight so thought we get it done today.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

bridge bandit said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all the folks for their input on the winterizing issue - just finished and other than getting the wrong hose connections from the local rv place for my water pump it was extremely easy. Expecting snow tonight so thought we get it done today.


AAAAAHHHH four letter word!!! FOUR LETTER WORD!! I like winter but I don't like winterizing!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you had no problem getting it done
Sorry it had to be done but spring will be here before you know it

Don


----------

